# [RISOLTO] Problema con BootSplash

## Pes88

Ciao! 

Da poco ho installato splashutils, per attivare il bootsplash, ma il risultato è stato una linea alla destra dell'output del kernel in avvio e il non avvio di kdm! 

Ho una scheda nvidia, uso il kernel 2.35-zen2 al quale non ho applicato nessuna patch, perchè penso che il supporto l'abbia già! 

Posto le configurazioni del kernel : 

- Nvidia & frame buffer 

```

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

CONFIG_FB=y

CONFIG_FB_DDC=y

CONFIG_FB_BOOT_VESA_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_CFB_REV_PIXELS_IN_BYTE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_FOREIGN_ENDIAN is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT=y

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_UVESA is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

# CONFIG_FB_EFI is not set

# CONFIG_FB_N411 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_I2C=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CARMINE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_METRONOME is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MB862XX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BROADSHEET is not set

CONFIG_FB_CON_DECOR=y

```

L'mtrr del processore è attivo el'agp lo provato sia attivo che non attivo. 

Il kernel lo lancio con questi comandi : 

```

kernel /boot/kernel-test  root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 video=vesafb,mtrr,ywrap vga=0x31A 

```

Last edited by Pes88 on Fri Sep 24, 2010 10:11 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

Mai avuto l'esigenza di usarlo, ma sull'handbook noto che in menu.lst/grub.conf andrebbe:

```
splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz
```

Può esserti di aiuto?

----------

## darkmanPPT

sono due cose diverse.

un conto è quello che chiede lui (se ho ben capito) e cioè lo splash screen quando si carica il kernel

un conto è quello che hai postato tu (ago) che è lo splash screen di grub

----------

## ago

si effettivamente non avevo pensato bene  :Smile: 

Quello dovrebbe essere lo sfondo di grub

----------

## darkmanPPT

cmq, tornando in topic.

una volta sapevo che per far andare lo spash del kernel bastava installarsi 

```
media-gfx/splashutils
```

poi però non m'è più andato niente (un <tot> di versioni del kernel fa).

hai anche una immagine initrd? (mi ricordo che si doveva avere una cosa del genere)

purtroppo le guide che ho trovato non è che funzionino (funzionavano: è da un annetto che non provo più) molto bene...

----------

## Pes88

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> purtroppo le guide che ho trovato non è che funzionino (funzionavano: è da un annetto che non provo più) molto bene...
> 
> 

 

Ci sono varie guide in giro, ma con parerei discordanti sulla configurazione del kernel!

Io ho installa splashutils, le cose che sicuramente vanno attivate nel kernel sono framebuffer e i driver nvidia non più come modulo ma compilati interni del kernel!  

 *Quote:*   

> hai anche una immagine initrd? 

 

Si l'ho generata mediante  splash_geninitramfs!

```

title Gentoo Linux Zen test 

root (hd0,0) 

kernel /boot/kernel-test  root=/dev/hda3 splash=verbose,theme:natural_gentoo console=tty1 video=vesafb,mtrr,ywrap vga=0x31A 

initrd /boot/initramfs-bootsplash 

```

----------

## MajinJoko

 *Pes88 wrote:*   

> i driver nvidia non più come modulo ma compilati interni del kernel!

 

Se intendi i driver nvidia per il framebuffer, poi il non avvio di xdm è dovuto al fatto che non è possibile caricare i driver nvidia per x11.

Possibile che per usare il bootsplash devi per forza avere i driver nvidia per il framebuffer?

----------

## Pes88

ok! Forse basta mettere come interni quelli vesa, in modo che usi quei driver per attivare il frame buffer in avvio... Ora provo!!!   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused: 

----------

## MajinJoko

Io uso i vesa (o vesang? o qualcosa del genere?) proprio perché altrimenti niente driver nvidia in X   :Idea: 

----------

## Pes88

Ho risolto!

Bisognava usare i driver uvesa per il framebuffer e mettere come initramfs interna al kernel l'applicazione v86d  per permettere il colloquio tra user-space e kernel-space, se non ho capito male... 

Pero rimane un piccolo problema, quando viene lanciato xdm che usa il server x con i driver nvidia si presenta un attimo una schermata a con pixel accesi a caso e poi parte correttamente xdm , pero è fastidiosa e vorrei eliminarla! Qualcuno sa a cosa può essere dovuta??

----------

